# Got a "bag-o-plants" and don't know what they are



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I have a few plants here obtained from the LFS and they are doing quite well in my tank. I would like to learn more about them and was hoping someone can help me ID these.

Thanks in advace


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

first one is the banana/nymphoides aquatica, second one looks like some kind of hygro.


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

first is a banana plant
second sunset hygro
third tiger lotus?


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

thank you!!

How will I know for certain if it is infact a tiger lotus?


----------

